# St Brendan's isle



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

Living in Florida coming to lake chapala, would like to keep Florida address. Has anyone used the mail forwarding services of St Brendan's isle?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I never used SBI so I can't say specifically how they are but I used another service that did the exact same thing and it worked fine for me. I never had them actually forward mail to me in Mexico but they would receive it and send me a jpg of the front of the envelope. If I wanted to see the contents, they would open it and send me a scan of the contents. For a couple dollars they would even send a check on to my bank for deposit. It cost about what SBI costs so they seem in the ballpark in the price game.


----------

